# where to buy cheap fake plants?



## aban (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy fake plants for my vivs?


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

Check Poundland, Poundworld, pound universe or any other pound shop!

they sometimes have fake plants flowers etc.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

even taking the shipping per item into account this place is very reasonable for it's 1-2ft fake bonsai trees and mini trees,plants, vines etc.

Artificial Plants | Artificial Trees | Imitation Flowers at Neuhaus Decor


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

If you've a local Dunelm, I find they're not badly priced for longer vines.


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

Bought some nice ivy and broms on ebay a couple of weeks ago. Reasonable prices and lots to choose from. : victory:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I got loads of nice cheap stuff on Amazon - they even refunded me some of my postage cos I ordered so much 
Just Artificial Limited they were called.
You can see some of the stuff there...
Vivs pictures by mummybob - Photobucket


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

we have a few at the moment with more arriving any day now. 
cheers


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got loads of em from *JTF, *really good quality too. 
I'm thinking about buying loads of em and selling on EBAY would make loads of money and still able to beat all the other prices.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Dunelm Mill do lots of fake plants that are quite good 
I got some viney/creepery/ivy stuff that the snakes are quite fond of, I fixed it around the top of the viv and ended up with lots of snakes pretending to be arboreal!! 
: victory:


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

I have purchased plants from the dollar stores for years. The quality is not as good and they need replacing if you are dealing with the larger lizards. $20 bucks, 20 plants. I have never had an difficulties with using them. I do wash all first before use.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

double check the pound shop ones, have brought some good ones before but some have also fallen apart after afew days. 
Do you have a floristry suppliers near you ? I used to get most of mine from one and would come out with 3 huge bags for under a tenner.


----------

